# Urbanites in Northampton



## KGlad (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey thought i would come and ask if there was any urbanites within northampton just moved here couple of weeks ago...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

move out


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, I know of two. Although I haven't seen one on here for years


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> move out


But not to Milton Keynes, that's probably even worse.

I know of two and a half Urbs from Northampton, the 'half' is a pickled monkey fetus, and one of the full sized humans is working out of town for the summer.

That said there are a few in da area if ya get me.....Myself, Lizzieloo and Boatiebird are vaguely located in the nether-region between Northampton and Bletchley. Other urbs some to visit occasionally but never stay.

Why did you move there? Please tell me it's not for 'ongoing work' fixing mobile phones for an agency or guaranteed you will get the sack soon and be sorry.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

Pedro is actually a full sized macaque but I cannot explain the hairlessness that led us to assume it was a foetus. His backstory is riven with colonialism, licentiousness and suicides.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Pedro is actually a full sized macaque but I cannot explain the hairlessness that led us to assume it was a foetus. His backstory is riven with colonialism, licentiousness and suicides.


And that's just on his father's side.


----------



## KGlad (Jul 25, 2012)

Ha Ha No it was a relationship breakdown had to move from Bradford to Northampton back to the mothers till i get myself back on my feet but don't know anyone within this area yet.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 25, 2012)

I go to Northampton/Kettering/Corby once a week.  I can't say it's a joy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

moomoo said:


> I go to Northampton/*Kettering*/Corby once a week. I can't say it's a joy.


 
and you never visit me


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 25, 2012)

moomoo said:


> I go to Northampton/Kettering/Corby once a week. I can't say it's a joy.


Kettering and Corby aren't even real places, just Aldis with train stations.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> and you never visit me


 
You've never invited me!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Kettering and Corby aren't even real places, just Aldis with train stations.


 

Hang on just a minute there sister, if anywhere isn't a real place it is milton keynes. I've got socks that have a longer history than that New Town abomination. And you aren't even allowed to sit on the concrete cows anymore so whats the point.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 25, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Hang on just a minute there sister, if anywhere isn't a real place it is milton keynes. I've got socks that have a longer history than that New Town abomination. And you aren't even allowed to sit on the concrete cows anymore so whats the point.


There's no one near the cows to stop you now they've been moved out near the A5, I live in New Bradwell, and I'm from Nottingham which has a fine long history ty very much. Milton Keynes is essentially the carbuncle on the side of my pleasant life in a field near a canal and a pub.


----------

